# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Zalmoxis Getae Dacian Thracian Religion

## EV13SON

This video explains Zalmoxis and it's influence on Greek thinkers, not sure if true or bias...you decide...

----------


## Hawk

Zalmoxis was most likely like a priest/sage who influenced a lot Geto-Dacian religion and worldview.

----------

